
We Don't Know How to Compute (Gerald Jay Sussman at Strangeloop 2011) - tosh
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/We-Really-Dont-Know-How-To-Compute/
======
tosh
slides:
[https://github.com/strangeloop/2011-slides/blob/master/Sussm...](https://github.com/strangeloop/2011-slides/blob/master/Sussman-
WeDontKnowHowToCompute.pdf)

